# Kondia owners? Clausing Kondia standard head manual machine owners?



## Ropata (Oct 26, 2018)

Just arrived in my garage is this lightly used Kondia FV1. Any owners on here with some helpful info on parts and spares would be greatly appreciated. My main concern at the moment is the auto quill feature. As you can see from the video , I'm not sure if I can't work it out or It's broken. I'm also keen to hear if the old oil recommendations have modern equivalents



?


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Oct 26, 2018)

There is a lot to cover here.
I'll start on the right and work to the left.
The small lever on the right side activates the whole down feed system. The threaded rod on the very front is also part of the down feed system. There are small levers at the top and bottom of this rod. These parts must all move freely. The quill must be slightly lowered to engage the feed. The lever on the front that moves left to right engages the feed. Move it to the right to engage. The depth of cut is set with the quill stop on the threaded rod on the front. This will make the feed lever kick out automatically. The small lever on the left side controls the feed rate.

I use bar and chain oil on everything that requires oil and on the back of the head there should be a plug or a grease fitting, probably marked with a "B", that hole takes grease.

I hope that I didn't miss anything. 
Good luck mate!
John


----------



## jcp (Oct 26, 2018)

Look at this manual for J head Bridgeport......I think it will help. Your manual fine down feed hand wheel appears to be missing.
http://www.truetex.com/bridgeport-manual.pdf


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Oct 26, 2018)

I did miss one thing. The rod that is missing a knob on the end is a push pull controll for the direction of feed (up, down, and neutral).


----------



## Ropata (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for the great advise. I've been playing around all day and it seems the engagement handle won't stay in. I'll post a video shortly.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Oct 26, 2018)

The threaded rod/quill stop/2 levers/button to the top right of the threaded rod is most likely stuck in the kick out position. Pull or pry up on the threaded rod, it should move about 1/4".


----------



## Ropata (Oct 27, 2018)

Shootymacshootface said:


> The threaded rod/quill stop/2 levers/button to the top right of the threaded rod is most likely stuck in the kick out position. Pull or pry up on the threaded rod, it should move about 1/4".


----------



## Ropata (Oct 27, 2018)

I think i see what you mean, I'll play around some more.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Oct 27, 2018)

Pull the quill handle down a little then engage the feed lever.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Oct 27, 2018)

You have to do this first. Its how it works.


----------



## Ropata (Oct 27, 2018)

Shootymacshootface said:


> You have to do this first. Its how it works.


It seems to engage without pulling the lever at all but doesn't stay engaged. I'm just waiting for a video to upload to show you exactly what I meant.


----------



## Ropata (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Shootymacshootface (Oct 27, 2018)

Lower the quill about 1" and lock it. Now you can troubleshoot the kickout linkage. The button on the upper right should push down much further than you did in the vid. Once you get everything freed up the feed lever should lock. Try pushing down on that button and prying up on the threaded rod at the same time. Don't forget to lock the quill about an inch from the top first.


----------



## Ropata (Oct 27, 2018)

The quill was locked about an inch down during this video


----------



## Ropata (Oct 27, 2018)

http://puu.sh/BRLtT/825a0816c2.jpg

I found this and I think It's identical to mine. Were these machines really that close of a copy? Would bridgport parts fit on a Kondia? I think part E is missing.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes, they are very close, and many parts on a Kondia will interchange with a Bridgeport.  That is part of a detent for that button that the quill pushes up on.


This is what these parts should look like for the feed lever to engage. Mine is sticky too.


----------



## Ropata (Oct 28, 2018)

yes the plunger under the scale that knocks the engagement back was just really sticky. Seems to be working OK now.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Oct 28, 2018)

Great! I was going to suggest taking the scale off to get a better look at that.


----------

